# Miami or Key Largo Charter Recommendations



## Druk (Dec 18, 2008)

We usually bareboat on a 47 foot Bavaria in the BVI's, but are interested in cruising the Keys for a week in the spring. First, I would like to know that there are plenty of anchorages or moorings for a monohull, as I have heard that cats are preferred in that area. Most importantly, I would appreciate any advice on charter companies. We would have 4 or 5 people, and desire a 40+ ft. sloop.

Thank you


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The reason catamarans are often preferred is they have a much shallower draft and more anchorages that they can use as a result.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Florida Yacht Charters in Miami, and Key West. They use to let you sail one way, or return to the base the boat was picked up in......i2f


----------

